# Fang nix



## splan (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein paar Fragen.

Also ich angel sehr gerne nur das Problem ist das ich nie was fange!! Ich habe so gut wie keine Ahnung vom angeln.Habe letzes Jahr erst damit angefangen und probiere nun alles aus was ich im Internet aufschnappe.Leider nur mit mäßigem Erfolg. Bei etwa 20 Ansitzen konnte ich erst einen Barsch und einen Aal fangen. Egal was ich fangen möchte und mich mit dem entsprechenden Ködern etc.. ausstatte, ist es ein reines Glücksspiel ob was beist und wenn was. Ob auf Grund oder mit Pose , ob an See oder Kanal. Solangsam kommt der Frust hoch.



Nun meine Fragen..

Wie wichtig ist die dicke und länge des Vorfach für die einzelnen Fische und die Grösse der Haken.

Was für eine Rolle spielt die Pose mit Gösse,Form und Tragkraft?

Sitze meist 6 Stunden am Platz und kontrolliere die Ruten mit Würmern, Maden...etc ca Stündlich. Wie öft kontroliert ihr?

Wie lange dauert es bei euch zum ersten biss?

Habe mir schon etliche montagen im Internet angeguckt und nachgemacht bringt auch alles nix.

Habt ihr vllt einen Tipp mit dem ich mal etwas fange ?

danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Firehawk81 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Fang am besten erstmal an auf Plötzen und Co. zu stippen. Mit ein wenig Futter und Maden kannste die im Minutentakt (oder noch schneller|supergri ) fangen.

Eine einfache Posenrute mit einer 3g Pose und ab geht die Lutzi.


----------



## Damyl (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Stippen ist ne gute Idee 
Aber zu dieser Jahreszeit könnte das auch mager ausfallen.........

Ansonsten würde ich dir empfehlen mal den Anglern, die dort sind, bissle über die Schulter zu schauen |supergri


----------



## siloaffe (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Hey Splan 

Das ist natürlich bitter:c 

Wo wohnst bzw. angelst du? 
Evtl. ist hier einer aus deiner Gegend und würde mit dir gemeinsam losziehen. Ein gemeinsamer Nachmittag am Wasser ist wesentlich efektiver als 100 Tage im Internet!!!! 

Bis denne Markus


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*



splan schrieb:


> ...
> Wie wichtig ist die dicke und länge des Vorfach für die einzelnen Fische und die Grösse der Haken.


 Sehr wichtig, bei vielen Fischarten die sehr scheu sind ist die Dicke des Vorfaches oft ausschlaggebend für Erfolg oder Misserfolg. Je dünner das Vorfach desto unauffälliger ist es.

Wiederrum wenn man es mit sehr kampfstarken Fischen zu tun hat sollte die Stärke des Vorfaches aber auch ausreichen um den Fisch sicher zu landen.



splan schrieb:


> ...Was für eine Rolle spielt die Pose mit Gösse,Form und Tragkraft?


Form, Größe und Tragkraft haben Auswirkungen auf den Wiederstand den der Fisch spürt beim Biss, je mehr desto höher und wahrscheinlicher dass der Fisch den Köder loslässt



splan schrieb:


> ...Sitze meist 6 Stunden am Platz und kontrolliere die Ruten mit Würmern, Maden...etc ca Stündlich. Wie öft kontroliert ihr?


Kommt auf die Art und weise wie ich fische, beim Feedern so alle 15 min, beim Posenangeln ebenfallt.



splan schrieb:


> ...Wie lange dauert es bei euch zum ersten biss?


Kommt auf das Gewässer, die Platzwahl und den Zielfisch an, Weißfishe wie Plötzen und Brassen lassen sich nicht unbedingt lange bitten. 

Hier meine Tipps:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3489193&postcount=9

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3489309&postcount=11

In den beiden Posts habe ich Angaben zur Schnurstärke und Vorfachstärke gemacht, sowie eine sehr sensibele Montage für das Grundangeln aufgeführt.

Wenn Du mit der Pose gezielt fischst sind aber die dort aufgeführten Vorfachstärken nur dann notwendig wenn man gezuielt auf große Brassen oder Karpfen angelt, beim Aal würde ich aber die Vporfächer sogar etwas stärker wählen.


----------



## splan (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Mit der 3 gramm Pose komm ich ja nicht weit genug mit hinaus, habe gelesen das sich jetzt die meisten Fische in den Tieferen stellen sammeln. Oder wo würdet ihr bei dem Wetter an einem Kolk angeln?


----------



## Firehawk81 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Stippen = Ufernah/Bootsnah/Stegnah

An einem Fluß oder See würde ich die Pose direkt am Schilf/Bootssteg platzieren. Ansonsten im/beim Kehrwasser.

Und so wie es schon meine Vorredner gesagt haben, versuch dich bei einem Angler mit ranzuhängen. Entweder einer aus dem Board hier oder direkt bei dir am Wasser.


----------



## splan (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Danke für die Antworten

Wollte morgen gerne noch einen Versuch starten. Am See Ca 40 Meter breit und 90 Lang. War eben auch schon dort aber erfolglos. Habe mit 12gr. Posen geangelt ca 15 Meter vom Ufer entfernt. Köder war Wurm.Habe die beangelten Stellen auch angefüttert. Hatte dabei den Wind im Rücken. Angeln waren Spinruten von 2m bis 2,7m habe dort eine Schnur mit 22 mm Durchmesser. Habe es auch auf Grund versucht nur dabei sehe ich nie einen Biss.Habe mir schon Glocken gekauft.Aber irgendwie wollte das auch nicht.Ein Barsch hatte auf einer Grundmontage gebissen und ich habe es trotz Glocken nicht mitbekommen,der Fisch hatte sich aber selber gehakt.

@danni_lo den zweiten link verstehe ich nicht wofür ist das? Bitte verzeih mir mein Fachwissen ist gleich null.


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

es heißt Denni!

Der Zweite Link stellt eine Anleitung zum Bau einer sogenannten Schlaufenmontage dar. Diese wird beim Grundangelon eingesetzt und ist sehr sensibel was die Bissanzeige angeht, wobei die Monage erst Sinn an entsprechenden Winkelpicker oder Feederruten gibt, eine Glocke ist nicht wirklich als feine Bissanzeige zu sehen, beim Aalangeln ist die aber sehr gut.

Wichtiger wäre es aus meiner Sicht dass Du erstmal anständig das Gewässer auslotest. Geht schnell:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0VhQ-Xan5U

und bringt immer Erkentnisse  Eine Lotrute ist aber nicht erforderlich


----------



## -TiTo- (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Hallo

sei mir nicht böse wenn ich so direkt frage aber hast du einen Augenschein?
Ich denke mal eher nein (wenn ich dir unrecht tue dann Entschuldigung) darum wäre 
mein tipp vielleicht mal ein Angelverein. 

das Problem bei deinen Nachforschungen im Internet sind die fehlenden Zusammenhänge (Welche Rute für welche Methoden usw) 

Der beste Lehrer ist der angelnde Opa


----------



## Knispel (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Lade Dir das einmal runter und lese es in aller Ruhe durch ...
http://www.flussangler.com/Flussangler-com_Die_Grundangelfibel.pdf


----------



## meerforelli (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

moin wo angelst du denn ich würde mich mal über das gewässer erkunden ob mann dort überhaupt fische fangen kann wenn das gemacht hast den sach bei mir privat bescheid!                                                   dickes petri heil                                        ilian


----------



## splan (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

@denni_lo: Erst mal sorry für den falschen Namen. Achso also ist es fast so wie mit dem Laufblei an der Schnur die feiner?Den ersten Link wäre die Ausrüstung auch was für mich am See?

Nein habe leider noch keinen Angelschein.Muss mich bis jetzt da alleine rein fuchsen da ich keinen kenne der ahnung hat vom angel.

@knispel: Danke für den Link!

@meerforelli : Habe heute und will morgen am Holthuser Kolk angeln Fische sind da drin die springen mir andauernd neben den Posen herum ,aber ich krieg sie nicht^^


----------



## 123hier (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

1. Ohne Angelschein nicht Angeln.
2. kommt, wenn Du den Angelschein hast


----------



## baitcast uwe (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Hi.Ich empfehle dir zum anfang eine 5-7m Stipprute.Bau dir eine lang-lang Montage (Schnur mit Vorfach ist genau so lang wie die Rute)mit 1-2 g Pose und verwende einen 14-18er Haken.Lote dann die Montage ein paar Zentiemeter über grund aus.:m Wenn du dann mit Futter nichts fängst kannst du das Gewässer vergessen.:c
Mach aber  erst einmal den Fischereischein und geh in einen Angelverein.
Dort kansst du dann in eine Gruppe gehen , wo dir das jemand erklärt.zumindest ist das bei uns(im MAV) so.


----------



## splan (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

@123hier: Den Angelschein brauch ich nicht um angeln zu dürfen!!Freie Gewässer und an den Seen und Tiefs des ASV darf ich auch angeln!


----------



## -TiTo- (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Vielleicht nicht um es zu dürfen aber der vorbereitungskurs hilft stark dabei das du es lernst


----------



## Fangalot (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Hallo, die meißten "Einsteiger" fangen an mit zu starkem Gerät zu angeln (dicke Schnürre, große Haken usw.). Mir ist es auch am anfang schwer gefalle zu glauben einen 2Kg Fisch aus dem Wasser zu bekommen mit einer Schnurr die nur 1Kg aushält, mit der Zeit geht es und mann gewöhnt sich daran und hat auch Vertrauen in sein neues Können...
Aber Du solltest auf jeden Fall anschluss an andere Angler suchen, so wirst du das meißte lernen. Postleitzahl reinsetzen, vielleicht meldet sich hier jemand...
Gruß und bleibe dran!!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

@dänny_lo:

Nix für ungut, aber dein erster Post schießt in meinen Augen ein bisschen am Ziel vorbei...
Hier über Feinheiten viel Posentragkraft und Vorfachlägen zu philosophieren und Anleitungen für Schlaufenmontagen zu posten...

Das verunsichert den armen Kerl doch nur noch mehr!

Hier müssen erst mal Grundlagen geschaffen werden!!! 

Lieber splan!

Erst mal: Hut ab!
Fängst "fast nix" und probierst es weiter eisern.
Und das um diese Jahreszeit???#c
Um jetzt noch fischen zu gehen, muß man schon ziehmlich bescheuert sein!
Glaub mir, ich weiß, wovon ich rede...

#6 Du hast meinen tiefsten Respekt!

Genau das ist eine der wichtigsten Voraussetzungen um erfolgreich zu sein!
Wenn Du so weitermachst, wird noch mal ein richtig guter Angler aus Dir werden!

Allerdings nutzen alle Hartnäckigkeit, die perfekte Montage und ein Wunderköder überhaupt nix, wenn der Köder an falschen Platz liegt...

Du mußt lernen, das Wasser zu lesen!
Spüren wo die Fische sich aufhalten....
Ein guter Angler entwickelt irgendwann einen siebten Sinn...

Dazu mußt Du Dich in das Verhalten der verschiedenen Fische einfach mal gründlich einlesen.
Auch Anfänger können sehr schnell überdurchschnittliche Erfolge aufweisen, wenn sie sich intensiv genug mit der Materie auseinandersetzen!

Jetzt wäre dafür auch eine gute Zeit dafür!
:mDie wenigen, die jetzt noch angeln gehen sind die "Verrückten".
Nur wer auch zu "normalen Zeiten" überdurchschnittlich fängt, wird auch im Winter noch, ab und zu einen Fisch fangen...
(Natürlich überspitzt formuliert)

Nicht daß ich Dich vom angeln abhalten will, aber Du darfst jetzt keine ernsthaften Hoffnungen haben, sonder mehr das Draußen sein genießen...
Die größten Chancen hast jetzt, wenn Du es an den klassischen Plätze (hier ist Eigenrecherche gefragt)
auf Barsche versuchst.
Z.B. mit Wurm an einer leichten Grundmontage.
Posenmontage geht natürlich auch wenn Du wenig Strömung hast!

Und ich würde es jetzt vor allem in Fließgewässern versuchen!

Petri Heil!

Nachtschwärmer78

Aber 12g sind viel zu viel! Auf Barsche und Friedfische i.d.R. max. 5g.
|kopfkrat


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*



splan schrieb:


> @123hier: Den Angelschein brauch ich nicht um angeln zu dürfen!!Freie Gewässer und an den Seen und Tiefs des ASV darf ich auch angeln!


Ich denke, es war der Fischereischein gemeint. Also die bestandene Sportfischerprüfung. Und die brauchst Du sehr wohl, um angeln zu dürfen. Und was sind "freie Gewässer"? ich glaube, es gibt (wenn überhaupt) nur wenige Gewässer in Deutschland, wo man ohne "Gewässerschein" angeln darf. Nicht dass Du wegen eines Missverständnisses Ärger bekommst...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich denke, es war der Fischereischein gemeint. Also die bestandene Sportfischerprüfung. Und die brauchst Du sehr wohl, um angeln zu dürfen. Und was sind "freie Gewässer"? ich glaube, es gibt (wenn überhaupt) nur wenige Gewässer in Deutschland, wo man ohne "Gewässerschein" angeln darf.


 

So ist es!
Wenn du (TE) jetzt 12 Jahre alt wärst, würde ich dir gerne ein paar Tipps geben, aber mit 21 kann man einfach verlangen, dass du dich an die geltenden Bestimmungen hältst, und da geht es primär um den Erwerb des Fischereischeins. 
Ein Bub, der die ersten Schritte macht, probiert aus. Du hingegen bist ein Schwarzfischer und deswegen (eigentlich) hier falsch.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*



> Ein Bub, der die ersten Schritte macht, probiert aus. Du hingegen bist ein Schwarzfischer und deswegen (eigentlich) hier falsch.



Soweit ich weiß gibt es diese Sonderregelung in Bremen sowie in Hamburg, dass man wirklich ohne Prüfung angeln darf, daher verstehe ich nicht recht warum hier alle den TS als Schwarzfischer abstempeln wollen?
Eine Gewässerkarte wird natürlich nötig sein!
Vielleicht sollte man ihm besser Tipps geben als auf diesem bescheuerten Schein zu bestehen!

Mehr zum Thema Schein in Hamburg hier:

http://www.aig-hamburg.de/angelninhamburg#Anker9

Im besonderen hier:

Freie Gewässer in Hamburg


Da  die meisten der landeinwärts gelegenen hamburgischen Gewässer  verpachtet sind, finden sich freie Gewässer, die nur mit dem  Fischereischein befischbar sind, praktisch nur in Alster und Elbe mit  Nebengewässern:


*1. Elbe entlang der Norderelbe*

a)  rechtes Ufer - von der Einmündung der Dove-Elbe (ca. Höhe  Bundesautobahn A 1) bis zur westlichen Landesgrenze gegen  Schleswig-Holstein bei Wedel, einschließlich Billwerder Bucht, mittlere  und untere Bille abwärts der Brücke Heckkatenweg. Ausnahme:  Naturschutzgebiet Boberger-Dünen.

b)  linkes Ufer - von Bunthausspitze bis zur westlichen Landesgrenze gegen  Niedersachsen bei Cranz, außer von Goetjensort bis Müggenburger Schleuse  - einschließlich aller Hafenbecken.


*2. Süderelbe und Köhlbrand*

Beide  Ufer von der alten Harburger Elbbrücke westwärts bis zur Einmündung in  die Norderelbe, einschließlich aller Hafenbecken und Kanäle, jedoch ohne  die Alte Süderelbe.


*3. Alster*

Von  der Fuhlsbüttler Schleuse bis zur Einmündung der Alsterfleete in die  Elbe, einschließlich der in diesem Bereich in die Alster mündenden  Kanäle und Nebenarme, außer Goldbekkanal zwischen Wiesendammbrücke und  Stichkanal, Eppendorfer Mühlenteich

Jürgen


----------



## splan (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Ich habe mich an einen Mann der im ASV ist gewendet, habe gefragt wo ich jetzt noch Angeln dürfte ,da der Sportverein das angeln vom 1.12-bis zum 1.5 an ihren Gewässer einstellt. Von im habe ich die Info bekommen das ich dort angeln darf.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*



> Ich habe mich an einen Mann der im Asv ist gewendet,


Na da hast du doch jemanden, der dich im Frühling mal mitnehmen könnte und dir ein paar anglerische Feinheiten beibringen könnte!
Wenn du aber wirklich dauerhaft angeln willst, so würde ich an deiner Stelle auch die Prüfung machen, sowie Mitglied im Verein werden.
Wie ich gelesen habe kostet die Prüfung auch nur 75€, dass ist im Vergleich zu anderen Bundesländern geradezu ein Sonderangebot!
Bei uns in BW kostet der "Spass" etwa 200€ und du hast zusätzlich noch Kurszwang da hockst du drei Monate lang jeden Samstag in irgend einem Vereinsheim!
Eine andere Möglichkeit etwas übers Angeln zu erfahren wäre, du setzt
hier im AB einen Thread in den Regionalteil und fragst einfach ob dich mal jemand mit nimmt zum Angeln.
Dafür ist es im zeitigen Frühjahr am besten, so wie dir auch dein Bekannter schon erzählte sind zur Zeit eigentlich alle interessanten Fischarten(Raubfisch) entweder geschont, oder aber die Leute hocken lieber am Ofen als zu fischen!
Jetzt kannst du eigentlich nur auf Weißfisch gehen.
Wenn du in meiner Region wärest, würde ich dich mal mitnehmen, aber da liegen ein paar hundert Kilometer dazwischen!

Jürgen


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibt es diese Sonderregelung in Bremen sowie in Hamburg, dass man wirklich ohne Prüfung angeln darf, daher verstehe ich nicht recht warum hier alle den TS als Schwarzfischer abstempeln wollen?
> Eine Gewässerkarte wird natürlich nötig sein!
> Vielleicht sollte man ihm besser Tipps geben als auf diesem bescheuerten Schein zu bestehen!
> 
> ...


Hi Jürgen,
ich hab ja nicht vor, den TE zu beschimpfen, anzuzeigen oder sonstwie ausfallend zu werden. Wenn jemand nach Tipps fragt und sagt, er habe keine Ahnung, ist es ja auch ein Tipp, einen entsprechenden Kurs und den Schein zu machen. Da lernt er ja vielleicht auch was oder lernt zumindest andere Angler kennen, mit denen er dann gemeinsam losziehen kann.

So wie ich Dein Zitat verstehe, braucht man aber eben keine Gewässerkarte, sondern den Fischereischein, so steht das auch auf der Seite "Erst wenn man diesen [Fischereischein] in der Tasche hat, darf man in freien Gewässern zum Angeln gehen", und ich habe den TE so verstanden, dass er diesen eben nicht hat. Und dann darf er eigentlich nicht angeln gehen. Wenn er das einfach nur missverstanden hat, sollte man ihn davor bewahren, aus Unwissenheit oder Missverständnis massiven Ärger zu bekommen, denn vor der Strafe wird ihn die Unwissenheit bekanntlich nicht schützen.

Sollte ich das missverstanden haben entschuldige ich mich natürlich aufrichtig. Ich unterstelle keine Absicht!

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## splan (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Aus unsicherheit ob ich nun Angeln darf oder nicht bin ich zuhause geblieben. Habe mir aber gedanken darüber gemacht und werde die Prüfung in Angriff nehmen.Ausserdem habe ich erfahren das ich in Holland keine Prüfung brauche ich muss nur den Vispas haben,den kann man sich so kaufen wie ich verstanden habe. Da die Niederlande grade mal 5 km entfernt ist werde ich dort solange angeln bis ich den Schein habe. 

Nur nebenbei ich dachte ich wäre da richtig Informiert gewesen das ich dort angeln darf.Es war nie meine Absicht irgendwo unerlaubt zu angeln.Werde noch gleich rüber Fahren und mir so einen Vispas besorgen um nicht so lange aufs angeln versichten zu müssen.

Aber nun wieder zum eigentlichem Thema.Habe mir heut im Angelgeschäft was ausgesucht. 

http://www.fishers-paradise.de/Ange...CO-COOL-X-SERIES-PRO-PICKER-FEEDER::4693.html

http://shop.angelcentrum-bielefeld.de/Quantum-Trance-RD-840

dazu vielleicht noch ne 12er Schnur oder wird das zu dünn ?


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Wie schon gesagt: Ich wollte Dir keine böse Absicht unterstellen. Missverständnisse passieren, kein Problem. 

Wegen Deiner Ausrüstungsideen: In welchen Gewässern willst Du hauptsächlich damit angeln und auf welche Fischarten? Feedern ist eine spezielle Methode, hast Du Dich damit beschäftigt oder hast vor, es zu tun?  Zur Schnur: Meinst Du geflochtene oder monofile? Bei der Rute sind zwei deutlich unterschiedliche Längen zu finden, welche willst Du nehmen?

So pauschal kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht auf Deine Frage antworten, sorry!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## maflomi01 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Zur Rute: schöne entscheidung schau dir aber vorher noch genau die montagen und die technik dieses angelns an , aber natürlich kannst die rute auch zum angeln auf andere fische einsetzen nur grössere fische wie Hecht & co würd ich lassen da fehlt dir ein bischen kraft reserve .

Zur rolle: schau dich vieleicht nach einer rolle um die zum Feedern geignet ist , die haben meist eine grössere spule und eine grössere übersetzung aber auch hier gilt du kannst sie trotzdem einsetzen.

Zur Schnur 0,12 mono ist zu dünn ich rate dir zu 0,22-0,25 mono damit lässt sich schon einiges abdecken , es gibt da allerdings noch die geflochtene die wäre in 0,12 schon zu dick aber da lass mal erstmal die finger von denn wen du tüddel hast hilft da meist nur noch die schere ausserdem hat sie keine dehnung und ist recht teuer also nicht gerade das ideale zum anfang.


----------



## splan (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Nein habe mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt.Habe nur etwas darüber gelsen.  Hatte an die 2,70m Rute gedacht.  Mit mono Schnur.Oder ist hier geflochten besser. Möchte damit auf Friedfisch.An Seen oder leicht fliesenden Fluss mit höchstens 15m breite. Würde gerne die Schlaufenmontage die Denni_lo auf der ersten Seite gepostet hat ausporbieren.  

Gibt es spezielle Ruten für stehendes oder fliesendes Gewässer?? sry blöde Frage^^


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Monoschnur ist super für Friedfisch. Den direkten Draht einer geflochtenen brauchst du nicht (da keine Köderführung) und für die Dehnung wirst du im Drill dankbar sein.

Spezielle Ruten für Fließ/Stillgewässer gibt es est mal nicht, allerdings fällt das Gerät für den Fluss aufgrund der Strömung meist gröber aus.

Für deinen kleinen Fluss kommst du mit deiner Angel vermutlich aber super zurecht.

Wenn es geht schließe dich einem erfahrenen Angler an, es ist sehr mühselig sich alles aus der Theorie zu erschließen.


----------



## maflomi01 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

sicher gibt es verschiedene Ruten aber fürs erste langt die eine sollte allerdings Strömung oder sehr starke Strömung wie in Elbe oder Rhein  vorherschen so solltest du eine medium oder heavy Feeder dir zulegen auch die sind sensibel sie haben nur eben mehr Wurfgewicht , denn je stärker die Strömung desto schwerer das Körbchen oder die spirale aber Achtung im Fluss lieber Körbchen die spiralen da rund, rollen irgendwann weg und schau ob die Rute mit einem Satz wechsel spitzen ausgestattet ist die Farben der spitzen sind verschiedene Wurfgewichte kannst du ganz leicht raus finden spitzen ring von allen spitzen zwischen Zeigefinger und Daumen und anheben je weiter sie sich biegt desto weicher .


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Vorneweg: Ich habe keine praktische Erfahrung mit Feedern. Mein theoretisches Wissen würde aber eher zu geflochtener Schnur und der längeren Rute raten. Geflochtene Schnur (vielleicht auch noch etwas dünner als 0,12er) ist aufgrund der fehlenden Dehnung deutlich besser zur Bisserkennung geeignet. Du hast ja eine recht sensible Spitze, an der Du die Biss erkennen musst. Das geht mit geflochtener Schnur einfach besser, deswegen nutzen soweit ich weiß die Feederangler im Allgemeinen geflochtene Schnur. Die längere Rute würde ich nehmen, da man dann zum einen die recht lange Montage (Schlaufengedöns, Korb, Vorfach) besser und weiter auswerfen kann. Ist vielleicht im Moment nur am See interessant, aber kann sich ja ändern und es spricht ja nichts gegen die längere Rute, oder? Zum anderen kann man in strömenden Gewässern mit längeren Ruten besser den Strömungsdruck auf die Schnur verringern. Kann auch wichtiger werden, wenn Du in Zukunft mal an anderen Gewässern ran willst. Ich halte die längere und kräftigere Rute für deutlich universeller (Plattfisch/Grundmontagen für Aal/Zander), daher wäre sie mein Favorit. Welche Argumente hattest Du denn für die kurze Version?

Zur Rolle gebe ich maflomi01 Recht und habe nichts hinzuzufügen.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## maflomi01 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

sorry michael_05er aber fast alle an der elbe nutzen mono aus mehreren gründen ich mache einfach mal pro und contra ,
pro der geringe durchmesser = weniger strömungs druck ,
hohe tragkraft bei geringer dicke ,
lässt sich weiter werfen , keine dehnung = direkter kontakt zum fisch.
contra : hohe abrieb wahrscheinlichkeit durch steine und muscheln
fischverlusst durch mangelnde drill kenntniss vorprogrammiert (nichts für ungut ist aber so beim angelstart )
ziemlich teuer in der anschaffung meistens doppelt teuer da für geflecht eine rolle her muss die sehr sauber die schnur legt (diese sind meistens teuer da sehr hochwertig)
bei frost friert bei einigen das geflecht zu oder wird spröde und faserig , nur sehr spezielle und komplizierte knoten halten
 wenn tüddel dann richtig und unrettbar hab zwar schon einige knoten rausbekommen aber das dauert ewig weil man die schnurkringel leider meist nicht so genau sehen kann.
achso und um ein bischen drill erfahrung undangel praxis zu kriegen besuch mal einen laden und löcher die mal die helfen gerne sind ja schliesslich auch angler und sie hoffen natürlich auch das du dein geld dalässt.


----------



## splan (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Ich hätte nun die kürzere genommen weil am anfang vom thread zu leichtes Gerät geraten wurde.( Hab nur Spinruten) 

Ok dann doch etwas dickere Schnur.Habe mir schon einmal 12er Haken mit 14 durchmesser und 40er Vorfach gekauft.

Danke für die vielen und hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## -TiTo- (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

woher kommst du denn wenn man mal fragen darf?

Also ich muss sagen ich habe auch mit einer kurzen Rute angefangen, fand ich einfach einfacher zu händeln (ok ich war auch noch klein =) aber egal.
Da es bei Feedern wichtig ist immer die gleiche Stelle anzuwerfen würde ich dir raten anfangs nicht zu weit raus zu werfen ( den fehler habe ich gemacht).
Warum? naja je näher du am Ufer fischt desto einfacher ist es die Stelle wieder zu treffen, denn von der Weite schaffst du es einfach jedes mal.
Auch ich würde dir zu einer mono für den Anfang raten erst bei wirklich weiten Entfernungen lohnt sich meiner meinung nach geflecht.
aber ganz ehrlich, der Hauptgrund für mono ist der Preis


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*



> sehr starke Strömung wie in Elbe oder Rhein  vorherschen so solltest du  eine medium oder heavy Feeder dir zulegen auch die sind sensibel sie  haben nur eben mehr Wurfgewicht


Ich fische mit einer heavey Feeder von 180 gr. und soviel wiegt etwa ein vollgestopftes Futterkörbchen mit ca.40gr.Blei.
Mit der Rute geht vom Kofi-Fang bis zum Waller von 1,0m alles!
Soll heißen diese Rute ist recht vielseitig einsetzbar.
Also auch kein Problem mal nen Köfi auf Zander oder Hecht damit zu fischen und dies nicht nur auf Grund, damit habe ich auch schon eine Leuchtpose gefischt.
Da sone Rolle im allgemeinen über eine Ersatzspule verfügt, kommt auf die eine Spule natürlich eine Mono auf die andere ein Geflecht!
Da ich gerne die Rute hochstelle beim Feedern und auch fast immer ein Ufersaum zu überwinden ist ,egal ob Kraut oder auch Steinschüttung, sollte die Rute mindestens 3,60 lang sein!
Ansonsten finde ich es toll, dass du hier doch noch ein paar brauchbare Tipps bekommst!

Jürgen


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> sorry michael_05er...


Nicht nötig, ich sag doch, mein Wissen ist theoretischer Natur... 
Wenn es Dein Budget zulässst, würde ich auch Jürgens Vorschlag mit den zwei Spulen folgen. Dann kannst Du variieren. Ansonsten kann man mit Mono anfangen und später noch umsteigen, wenn man will. Ich denke aber wirklich, dass Du die längere Rute nehmen solltest.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MDieken (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Moin,
also als erstes finde ich es schön, dass sich einer in das Hobby angeln eingebunden hat. Im Winter stehen die Chancen auf Barsch, Rotaugen/Federn, Brassen ect. schlechter als im Sommer. Im Winter gehe ich persönlich nur auf Hecht und Zander, und ab der Schonzeit, welche bei uns vom 1.2 bis zum 30.04 ist, gehe ich grundsätzlich nur mit Wurm auf Barsch. 
Du sagtest das du am Kolk in Holthusen fischst? Liegt Holthusen nicht in der nähe von Emden? Wenn ja, erkundige dich mal beim BVO ( Bezirksfischereiverband für Ostfriesland), das ist auch der Angelverein in dem ich eingetreten bin.
Dort finden in den einzelnen Ortsgruppen regelmäßige " Klönabende " statt, wo man sicher das ein oder andere Schwätzchen mit den erfahrenen Anglern machen kann.
Ansonsten empfehle ich dir:
Lote die Uferzonen aus, und schau nach kleinen Sandbänken im Wasser.
Ich angle wenn ich auf Barsch gehe, immer mit einem dicken Tauwurm, welches auch gut klappt. Wenn du auch mit Tauwurm angeln willst, musst du dich aber nicht wundern wenn dir mal der ein oder andere Aal an die angel geht. 

Ansonsten noch ein dickes Petri Heil!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## 123hier (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Und lass dich nicht entmutigen, wenn mal wieder nix beißt. Das hat nichts mit schlechtem Angler, billigem Gerät, usw. und sofort zu tun. Wenn die Fische nicht wollen, dann wollen sie nicht. 
Noch mal zu den Gewässern: Freie Gewässer, wo jeder, auch der ohne Schein angeln darf, sind nur Gewässer, die in Privatbesitz sind. Wenn dir der Besitzer erlaubt, dort zu Angeln, darfst du es auch ohne Schein.
Und auf See(Meer), ausserhalb der Hoheitsgewässer eines Landes.
In Holland angeln? Erkundige dich genau, was du darfst und was nicht, das ist dort sehr streng reglementiert.


----------



## splan (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Ok dann werde ich mir die längere Rute besorgen.Ja bei der Rolle war sogar ne Ersatz Spule dabei daher ist es ein guter Tipp.

Ja Holthusen liegt in der nähe von Emden etwas weiter zur niederländischen Grenze.

Wie tief stehen die Barsche denn jetzt. Allgemein weis ich nicht richtig wie ich vorgehen soll,da der Winter ja sehr mild ist und wir nur morgens mal ein wenig Frost haben aber sonst nur plus Grade.Wirkt sich das auch auf die Fische aus und sind vielleicht noch etwas mehr im Uferbereich? 

Ja das mit den Regeln in Holland habe ich schon gelesen aber da sich die Nachbarn die mühe gemacht haben und alles auf Deutsch übersetzt haben und alles ausführlich aufgeschrieben würde mit Schonzeiten und geschützte Arten usw wird das schon gehen.

Mal eine Frage nebenbei: Ich habe gelesen das die Hechte nun vermehrt auf grosse Fische jagt machen damit sie mehr Energie bekommen.Ausserdem stand da noch das die Hechte nun vorsichtier beissen da jeder fehlgeschlagener Angriff wervolle Energie kostet.Würde man nun auf Hecht gehen und es hat einer gebissen, wehrt er sich ja mit aller Kraft und verbraucht unmengen an Energie. Nun meine Fragen ...Wenn man ihn wieder zurücksetzen würde hatte er dann noch eine Chance den Winter zu überstehen??


----------



## MDieken (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Wenn er nicht verletzt ist schon. Anderseits denke ich, dass der Hecht nicht nur große Köder nimmt. Der ist froh wenn er überhaupt was zum fressen bekommt.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*



> Würde man nun auf Hecht  gehen und es hat einer gebissen, wehrt er sich ja mit aller Kraft und  verbraucht unmengen an Energie. Nun meine Fragen ...Wenn man ihn wieder  zurücksetzen würde hatte er dann noch eine Chance den Winter zu  überstehen??


Die Bedenken sind berechtigt und grundsätzlich gilt: je länger der Drill, desto schlechtere Chancen hat der Fisch.
Sei daher bemüht Drills so kurz wie möglich zu gestalten, dies ist unter anderem ein Grund mehr, sich nicht gerade das schwächere Gerät zu leisten. Mit einer Feederrute in der von mir genannten Gewichtklasse (3,60 und 180gr.WG) ist ein 20 Pf. Hecht kein Problem
Ich habe einen 12 Kg Waller(kämpferrisch ne ganz andere Nr. als son schlaffer Hecht) damit gefangen, zu allem Übel noch mit ner 23er Mono und nicht etwa mit der eigentlich für solche Fälle gedachten Geflochtenen auf der Ersatzspule!
Die Rute hat nur 70 € gekostet.
Heute würde ich die wieder kaufen aber länger (4,20m),aber da biste dann schon bei 100€!
Mit der kannst du auch, anstelle des Futterkörbchen, einen toten Köfi
auftreibend am Grund anbieten.(da stehen die Hechte im Winter!)
Nur den brauchst du in der Regel nicht mehr releasen, weil die auf Köfi normalerweise so tief geschluckt haben,zumindest wenn der Anschlag verzögert gegeben wird, dass du den Haken als Ungeübter wohl nicht ohne größere OP rausbekommst!
Nur in Holland würde man dennoch releasen, dann vegiss die Knipex nicht mitzunehmen!

Übrigends da könntestes du mal mitlesen sind son paar Tipps die auch für dich relavant sein könnten:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=229913

Jürgen


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Ich kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen:
Eine (lange) Feederrute ist für Einsteiger eine hervorragende Wahl!
Du kannst damit  ganz fein auf Friedfisch angeln hast aber hast genügend Rückgrat, um auch geziehlt größere Fische zu beangeln.

Bei der Rolle würde ich Dir aber dringend dazu raten auch eine Freilaufrolle in´s Auge zufassen.
Der Freilauf hat bei vielen Angelarten große Vorteile.
:mVor allem aber kann man die Ruten (z.B. beim montieren oder im Drill) mal kurz aus den Augen lassen.
Ich hab´s schon erlebt, wie jemand die in Griffweite neben ihm liegende Rute ins Wasser gezogen wurde...|bigeyes #q

Bei der Schnur würde ich Dir für den Anfang auch eine Monofile empfehlen.
Geflochtene hat, abgesehen vom Spinnfischen, in den meisten Situationen mehr Nachteile als Vorteile!
Beim Feedern macht sie erst ab 40m Sinn und auch da ist es üblich 5-10m Mono vorzuschalten.

Das Geld für eine Geflochtene ist in (hochwertigen) Kleinkram besser investiert.
Aber wenn´s Deinem Budget nicht weh tut, kannst Du ja die Ersatzspule dafür nehmen.

Noch ein Tip:
Schau Dir mal die Abo-Prämien bei den Angelzeitschriften an:
Oft bekommst Du da für ein Jahresabo schon Ruten (und Rollen) in der gleichen Preiskategorie kostenlos dazu...
Oder halt das Gerät zum regulären Preisund die Zeitung ein Jahr umsonst.

Petri Heil,
wünscht
der Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## splan (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Ok dann bedank ich mich für alle Tipps.Werde mir dann die Ausrüstung besorgen und gucken ob ich dann bei den Nachbarn etwas fange.


----------



## Zander05 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Warum kaufst du dir eine gleich so teure Ausrüstung , da du bisher ja noch nicht gerade professionell angelst ? Außerdem tuen es die rollen ,mit ca.4 kugellager und den restlichen guten Sachen , auch . Alle meine einzelnen Angel. Haben alle(Rute und Rolle ) nicht mehr als 50 euro gekostet . Und sie sind trotzdem sehr gut und stabiel und fangen tut man damit such nicht schlecht .       Ein kleiner Tipp noch : Kauf dir am besten ein paar angelzeitschriften, und versuche die tipps und Montagen auf einfache Art und Weise umzusetzen  dann klappt das schon


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*



Zander05 schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du dir eine gleich so teure Ausrüstung , da du bisher ja noch nicht gerade professionell angelst ?Außerdem tuen es die rollen ,mit ca.4 kugellager und den restlichen guten Sachen , auch . Alle meine einzelnen Angel. Haben alle(Rute und Rolle ) nicht mehr als 50 euro gekostet . Und sie sind trotzdem sehr gut und stabiel und fangen tut man damit such nicht schlecht .



So teuer?
Eine Rute oder Rolle für ca. 50€ würde ich irgendwo zw. "oberer Unter- und unterer Mittelklasse" einordnen!

Meine Ausrüstung ist großteils in der Kategorie.
Dafür bekommt man brauchbares Gerät, aber was besonderes ist´s halt auch nicht...
Und bei den Rollen ab den 3000er Größen wird´s aber schon eng... 
Wer für das gleiche Geld die ganze Combo kaufen will, braucht entweder  Glück oder muß sich schon etwas mit Angelgerät auskennen, um nicht in  die Sch..ße zu greifen!
Schnäppchen gibt es natürlich immer wieder!

Und auch wenn er absoluter Anfänger ist:
So engagiert, wie er an die Sache rangeht, sollte er sich lieber gleich was vernünftiges kaufen!
Wer billig kauft kauft (mindestens) zweimal...

Was anbeißt hängt vom Angler ab, nicht von Rute und Rolle!
Ob man die (kapitalen) Fische dann auch landen kann, entscheidet manchmal aber schon die Qualität der Ausrüstung, vor allem die von Bremse und Schnur...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Zander05 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Hey nachtschwärmer , 
Ich finde aber Nr angeln für 50 Euro , ist noch viel besser zu kaufen , als eine für150 ,so wie er das will. Und bei uns im Angelshop gibt es schon gute bullfighter rollen von cormoran in allen Größen zw. 20-25 Euro 
Und das das fangen Vom Angler abhängt ist schon klar , damit wollte ich ihm nur sagen , dass nicht das teuerste und beste gerät entscheidend ist 
Schône Grüße


----------



## splan (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

So Ausrüstung gekauft Rute 45€ und Rolle von 45€ auf 20€ runter gesetzt :m !! Schnur hab ich 20er mono genommen.Die gefolchtene  kommt aber auch noch. Vispas ist auch in meinen Besitzt nun werde ich sofort losziehen und hoffe das ich was fangen werde.Digicam ist dabei für beweis Fotos :q 

An alle nochmal danke für die Tipps, werde mich später melden ob ich erfolg hatte.


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*



splan schrieb:


> Schnur hab ich 20er mono genommen.


Warum so dünn? Aber gut, erstmal viel Spaß!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Zander05 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Ok , das ist ja noch in ordnung , bzw. Eine gute angel ( so hört es sich jedenfalls an ) 
Dann viel Erfolg und Petri


----------



## splan (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Ok habe keinen Fisch rausbekommen dafür aber öfters mal biss gehabt. Einen hatte ich sogar dran erst schwamm er nach links dann nach recht, habe langsam eingeholt aber dann als hätte er sich irgendwie festgehalten, dann ist leider die Schnur gerissen.Aber es ist schon mal besser geworden. 
Neben mir hat sich dann ein Holländer gestzt etwa mein alter,habe ihn dann gefragt wie es hier am besten geht und nach ein paar Tipps gefragt.Erstaunlich wie gut die alle Deutsch sprechen.
Habe nun für morgen eine Adresse von ihn bekommen wo es eig immer gut laufen soll.
Auf der Frage wann der richtige Zeitpunkt ist anzuschlagen konnte er mir aber nicht soviel sagen er sagt bei ihm sei es Bauchgefühl. Habt ihr da vielleicht mehr zu sagen


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Wenn Pose unter Wasser, definitiv anhauen. Ansonsten wenn konstant Schnur genommen wird, so ~1-1,5 m Wanderweg der Pose > anschlagen


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*



splan schrieb:


> dann ist leider die Schnur gerissen.


Naja, wenn ich Deinen Satz "Habe mir schon einmal 12er Haken mit 14 durchmesser und 40er Vorfach gekauft." richtig interpretiere hast du eine 0,14mm dicke Schnur als Vorfach. Das ist schon verdammt dünn, wenn mal ein etwas größerer Fisch beisst. Wenn das öfter passiert, versuch es mal mit stärkerer Schnur.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Theoretisch darf die Schur im Drill ja gar nicht abreißen:

:mDafür hat die Rolle nämlich eine Bremse!

Du muß sie so einstellen, daß sie Schnur freigibt, bevor sie reißt, bzw. (bei starken Schnüren) die Rute bricht.

Dazu hängst Du am besten den Haken irgendwo ein und belastest Dein Gerät bis zu Schmerzgrenze.
Dann drehst Du die Bremse soweit auf, bis sie Schnur freigibt!

Sicherheithalber solltest DU sie dann noch ein Stückchen öffnen. Wenn sie im Drill dann doch zu lasch ist, kannst Du die Feinarbeit mit dem Finger an der Spule machen.

Eine gute Bremse ist eines der wichtigsten Qualitätsmerkmale einer Rolle!
Je feiner die Schnur, desto wichtiger ist, das sie ruckfrei anläuft.
Gerade bei günstigeren Rollen kann das ein Problem sein.

:mDie "Finger-Bremse" ist die feinste Bremse, die es gibt und sie ist, ohne Mehrpreis, für jede Rolle erhältlich!
Nur ausgesprochen Grobmotorikern steht sie leider nicht zur Verfügung...


----------



## Zander05 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Wenn du den Fisch beim spinnfischen an der Angel hattest , dann Schlag bei jeder kleinsten berührung an  und wenn er Dan gehakt ist , den Fisch immer auf Spannung behalten , damit sich der Haken nicht wieder löst  und möglichst schnell einhohlen  , nur die Kopfschläge der Fische mit der Rute abfangen und dann nicht einkurbeln


----------



## splan (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

 Heute hats geklappt. Habe zwar nur einen aber bin vollauf zufrieden.War eine Brasse mit 40 cm bin überglücklich.Hier und da waren leichte zupfer konnte aber leider nichts mehr an Land holen. 

Aber dennoch habe ich zwei Fragen :q 

Sind kurven in Kanälen die bessere Platzwahl und wenn ja mehr zum inneren der Kurve angeln oder aussen ?

Ich hänge die Würmer gern so auf das der Haken nur an einer kleinen Stelle des Würms steckt, also das der Würm lang vom Haken runter hängt.Nun meine Frage... versucht der Wurm unter Wasser sich wieder einzugraben? Wäre noch ne Möglichkeit warum ich fast nie was fange.

Hoffe ihr seit meine Fragen nicht schon leid #t bin aber super zufrieden mit den Tipps.


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Stich den Wurm 2-3x durch, pass aber auf dass die Hakenspitze freibleibt, sonst kassiert man extrem viele Fehlbisse.

Der Wurm soll sich unter Wasser winden  und je nachdem wie die Wassertemperatur ist tun die das auch. 

Kurven sind immer eine gute Platzwahl, besonders die im Strömungsschatten liegenden Innenseiten.


----------



## maflomi01 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

zur kurve im Kanal die aussen kurven sind dann sehr erfolgreich wenn strömung vorhanden ist ansonsten sind Holzpfeiler , Stege , brückenpfeiler , Schleusen usw sehr erfolg versprechende stellen
zum Wurm 2-3 mal durchstechen ist richtig beim einmaligen durchstechen ringelt er sich zwar sehr schön fliegt aber sehr schnell ab und du hast nur noch einen blitzblanken haken und die rolle einstellen nicht vergessen am besten vorher üben wenn du die schnur von der rolle ziehen kannst ohne das sie reist ist das gut aber du musst an der dünnsten schnur ziehen (0.14) da die ja eine andere Tragkraft hat als die 0.20 und für die Brasse Noch ein dickes Petri Heil und lass nicht locker dann werden es noch mehr ,
Gruß maflomi01


----------



## zanderprofi1 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

In Österreich also im südosten braucht man auch keinen angelschein wo es einen test gibt! Mit Sicherheit nicht, im Norden siehts aber wieder anders aus, da muss man den angelschein machn! Von ortschaft zur Ortschaft anders!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Hallo splan.

Dickes Petri Heil von mir!
Freut mich, daß es entlich geklappt hat!

Wie Du völlig richtig erkannt hast ist die Platzwahl, sehr wichtig!
Eine alte Faustregel besagt, daß 90% des Wassers fischleer sind...

Gerade am strukturlosen Kanälen ist jede noch so kleine Veränderung interessant.
Kurven sind immer gut!

Die Außenkurven sind tiefer ausgespült, außerdem treibt die hier die Strömung die meiste Nahrung an.
Daher sind sie immer klassische Hotspots!
Idealerweise findest Du dort auch Kehrströmungen...
Auch wenn die Oberflächenströmung sehr stark ist, kann es am Grund relativ ruhig sein.
Im Winter sammeln sich die meisten Fische in den tiefen Löcheren.
Sie jetzt in den flacheren Innenkurven zu suchen ist , mit Verlaub, Quatsch!
Mag sein daß dies in Ausnahmefällen zutreffen kann.
 aber generell ist die Außenkurve die bessere Platzwahl!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Raapro (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*

Da du nicht geschrieben hast welche fischart du beangeln möchtest und ich nicht alle methoden für alle fischarten aufzählen will erkläre ich dir einfach mal wie du mit einer allround rute effektiv auf aal,karpfen, schleie und barsch fischst . rute: 30-50 gr.  Rolle: Stationär 5000 Größe  Schnur:0.28-0.35    pose: 3-8 gr.  haken 2-5  köder: wurm     dann einfach an eine viel versprechende stelle werfen ein bisschen mais Und/oder futter daneben und warten . Früher oder später wirst du immer mehr und mehr fische überlisten.   
(mit jedem mal angeln gehn wächst die erfahrung)
Petri


----------



## thanatos (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fang nix*



splan schrieb:


> @123hier: Den Angelschein brauch ich nicht um angeln zu dürfen!!Freie Gewässer und an den Seen und Tiefs des ASV darf ich auch angeln!



Vielleicht weils da keine Fische  gibt,|supergri


----------

